# Comparação entre o clima de uma determinado ano e a normal climatológica



## Nunez (9 Out 2013 às 18:14)

Olá,

Gostaria de saber quão normal (ou anormal) foi o clima registado no ano 2011 em Portugal continental por comparação à normal climatológica, digamos a mais recente. Sabem se há alguma fonte com essa informação ou se posso retirar dados de algum local que me permitam a mim fazer a comparação?

Obrigado!


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2013 às 18:59)

Pode consultar o boletim climático anual desse ano no site do IPMA *aqui*.


----------

